# Lost paddle in Brown's Canyon



## Dave Khaliqi (Jun 1, 2004)

I lost a Werner (cheap version) paddle below Widow Maker in Brown's on Monday afternoon. Please call Dave at 719.591.5509 or the number on the paddle 888-719-596-8592.


----------



## Holebait (May 2, 2004)

*Got it!*

Hi Dave,

Found it later that day. Will call tomorrow.... or give me a call. (303)960-7211. I am in Denver but will be doing a southwest road trip this weekend and early next week. 

Thanks!

-Dave


----------

